

[Show HN]: justcharity.org - robin_reala
http://us.justcharity.org/

======
robin_reala
This is a friend’s new site that aggregates info from various donation sites
and charts progress. Seems to be useful to JustGiving and Virgin Money at
least, they’re using it (possibly unofficially) internally already :)

It was originally UK focused (at <http://justcharity.org/> ) but has a US-
specific set at <http://us.justcharity.org/> as well

